# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  в чем принципиальная разница между заказом и счет ом в КОмплексном ПРедприятии 8.2?

## власоваТатьяна

в чем принципиальная разница между заказом и счет ом в КОмплексном ПРедприятии 8.2?

мы работали до этого в ПАрусе. там были и заказы и счета клиентам. так вот, счет считался финансовым документом. если его выписали и не стали отгружать продукцию (не актуален) и при этом забыли удалить, то при формировании отчетов по счетам он попадает в кучку просрочяннных и портит картину отчета. с заказами такого не происходит. они не портят отчетов до задолженностям клиентов. Это так сказать, черновики счетов.

----------


## avm3110

> в чем принципиальная разница между заказом и счетом


Аналогично с парусом.
Счет предполагает финансовые отношения (создание документов "на основании"), заказ - нужен для формирования производственных документов.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> счет считался финансовым документом


Счёт на оплату не является первичным документом. В соответствии с Федеральным законом от 06.12.2011 N 402-ФЗ "О бухгалтерском учете" он не может влиять на задолженность клиента (это как бы договор о намерениях) , заказ - также не является первичным документом , по нему резервируется определенное количество товаров, продукции за клиентом. В 1С Комплексной автоматизации основными документами, влияющими на взаиморасчеты, являются: Реализация товаров, услуг и Банковская выписка (Платежное поручение входящее)

----------


## avm3110

> и Банковская выписка (Платежное поручение входящее)


Вообще-то регистр двигает документ "Поступление на расчетный счет"

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Вообще-то регистр двигает документ "Поступление на расчетный счет"


В КА 1.1 нет документа  "Поступление на расчетный счет"

----------

власоваТатьяна (25.02.2015)

----------


## власоваТатьяна

Коллеги. я в 1С совсем никак. зато хорошо знаю парус и сама делала настройки. тщательно (даже гипер) разбиралась в принципах. в парусе некоторые типовые отчеты по работе с клиентами формировались на базе выписанных счетов. почему на это обратила внимание. потому что отчет был не верный - на него влияли зхабытые менеджерами счета. выписали. а клиент платить отказался.

там для таких ситуаций был заказ или договор (сборище заказов, называемых внутри заказа этапами договора). на базе этапа уже можно было выписать счет, напкладную, оплату отметить и сч факт выписать. словом, весь комплект документов.

в 1С мой бухгалтер говорит, что счет это то же самое что и заказ. Априори такого быть не может. если бы одно и то же, то не стали бы разработчики называть разными именами.

можно пояснять не с точки зрения регистров, а с точки зрения менеджера и руководителя продаж.

----------


## alexandr_ll

В рамках форума на ваш концептуальный вопрос ответить сложно.
Если кратко: "Счет на оплату покупателю" - это неподтвержденная заявка покупателя, никаких движений по нему не происходит,нужен для последующих документов.
"Заказ покупателя" - оформляется для резервирования товаров, передачи заказа в цех, и т.д. , он уже может формировать движения в различных подсиситемах 1С.
Вообще-то эти вопросы должны решаться до начала внедрения продукта у себя на фирме, и если типовой документооборот вам не подходит, то вносить изменения в конфигурацию. 
Почитайте руководства по ведению учета, например, http://mypocket.ucoz.ru/publ/1c_8_2/...ija_8/5-1-0-26

----------

власоваТатьяна (25.02.2015)

----------


## власоваТатьяна

у нас все заказы проходят движение в специализированной программе для типографии на базе SQL сервера. там нормирование, отметка рабочими выработки и все такое. мне в бухгалтерсокй программе заказ как форма отчета не нужен. в 2-х системах вести дело неблагодатное.

а за ссылку спасибо.

----------


## avm3110

> мне в бухгалтерсокй программе заказ как форма отчета не нужен.


Ну почему обязательно "как форма отчета"? Например он может идти как элемент калькуляции себестоимости (в зависимости от той или иной потребности отражения этого аспекта в бухучете).

---------- Post added at 10:40 ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 ----------




> в 2-х системах вести дело неблагодатное.


Это так же определяется вопросами (разграничением ответственности) того или иного видов учета. Целый ряд реквизитов "Заказа" может иметь отношение к бухучету, целый ряд к управленческому - в таком случае заказ обязательно должен будет отражаться именно в этих различных видах учета.

----------


## avm3110

> В КА 1.1 нет документа "Поступление на расчетный счет"


Уважаемый коллега, а мы говорим об одной и той же конфигурации?

Не поленился, скачал последний релиз, установил демку и вижу документ "ПлатежныйОрдерПоступлени  ДенежныхСредств", который двигает регистр "ДвиженияДенежныхСредст  " - что не так я делаю?

----------

alexandr_ll (26.02.2015)

----------


## alexandr_ll

Прошу прощения, просмотрел полное название документа "Платежный ордер: поступление денежных средств».
Конечно, этим документом можно погасить задолженность, правда, обычно он не вводится на основании счета или заказа, как "Платежное поручение входящее". Поскольку контекст вопроса связан именно с этими документами, я так и ответил. Благодарю за внимательность.

----------


## avm3110

> правда, обычно он не вводится на основании счета или заказа, как "Платежное поручение входящее".


Коллега, Вы безусловно правы, но (если говорить более развернутым ответом) я имел ввиду, что на основании документа "Счет" можно создать такой документ как "Планируемое поступление денежных средств", которой в свою очередь вполне может быть основанием указанного выше документа ("Платежный ордер на поступление денежных средств"). Согласны?

Т.е. возвращаясь к исходному диалогу, в указанной конфигурации (КА 1.1) есть связка "Счет" -> "Планируемое поступление денежных средств" -> "Платежный ордер на поступление денежных средств" и данная связь не является чем-либо искусственным.

----------


## alexandr_ll

Если первым ответом "Ранил!", то вторым ответом "Убил!"
Признаю свою ошибку, Документ "Платежный ордер: Поступление денежных средств" безусловно может использоваться при взаиморасчетах.

----------

